# My Norton 360 won't allow seeders on uTorrent now...



## Spyder1010 (Aug 9, 2009)

I recently had to dodge an incoming virus. While doing so I first reset all default settings then had to system restore back to a week earlier. Well the virus is dodged but now my Norton 360 Version 2 won't allow anything from uTorrent. I've only had my HP since 3/08 but I'm learning more every week...point in case. My friend turned me onto uTorrent and various top torrent sites and set all the necessary things when he installed it for me. I didn't really understand what all he did and I regret it now. So I've read post after post and forums on uTorrent.com and had no luck, basically running around in circles trying to get my favorite software, uTorrent, to work again. If anyone can help me, and I'm certain this is the place to find said help, please get back to me. I'll be checking this thread to see any tips or I have selected to receive email from other members. Or I can be reached on yahooIM on my other yahoo account. 

Thanks In Advance,
seedless in Texas


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

P2P help is against the Forum Rules.


----------

